# lets see ur vr6 boosted piston damage , spec ,possible cause



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

heres mine odd in a way as i got 30psi on stock pistons , and only no6 went rest are perfect 








i think it may have been a weak injector, or short runner air problem


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

wow that cylinder went extremellyyyyy leaan.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

yearh i agree why i can only assume the injector maybe at fault or the angle of the vr intake, werid as it was only the one rest of the pistons,internals were fine


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

hmm and one has a broken rodbolt


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

heres mine. each piston ring broke in a dozen peices. sides of pistons came off with rings.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

nice to know its not just me ,that breaks pistons 
heres another one but on my 24v stock with 8.5 headspacer ran learn on a rear bank ,,, and poped a lump out , no piston ring damage thow


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

30 psi on stock pistons and you wonder why you have problems? :screwy:


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's mine with JE pistons and stock rods. Ran 26 psi and stock rods just didn't hold up. 





























The block was fine and I reused it on my 3.0L build and the head was also fine.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

never took mine out to inspect... just scrapped the block... :laugh:




























lost connection to the pump for a sec. at the track at 22-23 psi but i still did a 12.5 @105 breaking during my shift from 2nd to 3rd! lol :beer::thumbup:


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

nothing wrong with trying , personaly i think i did rather well, compaired to other members runing less boost and more damage,,,my timing map carnt that bad...
cool replies guys keep emm coming ,
mind werid why they blow on edges ,evern with skimed pistons ,
id have been pissed if id bought je pistons and that happerned


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

It didn't bother me. When I pulled the motor there were some vacuum lines that were cracked so I am thinking it spiked. Because I was running 26 psi for about two months before it blew. But atleast it gave me a reason to fully rebuild the engine and to make it bullet proof.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

vacum lines? never heard of this pal , its like waiting to be hun waiting for block to be rebored


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

c'mon 30 psi on stock pistons is possible... not for super long though...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

i agree


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

theres enough ppl on here that have/claimed to have pushed 30 on stock pistons/rods. hell i love the thread in here were buddy shaved the tops of his pistons. hell i know a guy that ran 34pounds on a 3 cyl .9l suzuki, got down the street, very quick and then well yeah, bang. haha

liking the damage, i shall post mine when i blow them up


----------

